# BIOS Error Code 38 "Shadow System BIOS ROM" - what does it mean



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, 
my motherboard won't boot so I plugged in a diagnostic card. It stops at code "38". I was told the it's a Phoenix BIOS. 

According to Phoenix's Error-code list 38 stands for "Shadow System BIOS ROM". I know what ROM shadowing is but what does this error message really mean? And what can I do about it? 

Best regards, 
tecchie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: BIOS Error Code 38 "Shadow System BIOS ROM" - what does it mean?*

IBM Thinkpad T30

Processor Intel Pentium 4 Mobile


Dual-mode, high-performance Mobile Intel(R) Mobile Pentium(R) 4 Processor-M at 1.6GHz or 1.8GHz or 1.9GHz or 2.0GHz or 2.2GHz or 2.4GHz
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep(TM) technology
512 KB onboard L2 cache memory
400MHz front side bus
complete specs here


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a look at these, looks like a keyboard controller has failed.

IBM BIOS Post Codes - BIOS Central

Go into Device Manager, uninstall keyboard then reboot.

Keyboard will auto reinstall.

Did you run the Diagnose and Fix ?


----------



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

I just realized Lenovo's specs arent too technical. 

chipset is Intel, 
South Bridge FW82801CAM HUB3 ICH3-M _SL5YP
_North Bridge RG82845MP 845MP MCH _SL66J _


----------



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

Tomken15 said:


> Have a look at these, looks like a keyboard controller has failed.
> 
> IBM BIOS Post Codes - BIOS Central


You mean the POST codes of IBM-PC AT as of 1983/1984?
The Thinkpads don't have a serial keyboard controller.



> Go into Device Manager
> ...
> Did you run the Diagnose and Fix ?


What Device Manager? Board doesn't boot. Nothing running but the BIOS's Power-On-Self-Test.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

The error code 38 was from the IBM link in Phoenix Error Codes.

The Diagnose and Fix was an option from your own "complete specs here" link.

Sorry, must have misread your post.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Reading this How To Fix (Error 38) ? and the fact that you can't get past that, looks like a Recovery Disk job.

Good luck.


----------



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about

Now, where to insert the recovery disk?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would help if it was back in its case.

Does removing/replacing the CMOS battery do anything ?


----------



## tecchie (Dec 12, 2011)

It makes no difference whether the CMOS battery is connected or not. I stripped every removable part one by one (except the CPU) and ended up with the naked board connected to the docking station. Error 38 didn't change. Only if I strip the memory I get error 28.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This is Code 28 WindowsAnswers.net - How to Fix Code 28 Error

Removing/replacing the CMOS battery should reset the ROM, that's why I suggested it.

Prior to stripping it down, were you getting any bleeps when booting up ?

The sequence of these is a code that I haven't/needed to research yet, but google can be pretty helpful.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Found this for Phoenix beep codes Phoenix BIOS Beep Codes - BIOS Central

Logging off for the night - well past my bedtime.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Phoned up Tech Guys this morning to see where I can find similar info for my Tosh.

Your problem came up in the conversation and he passed me on to someone further up and on checking, came back with that it was a RAM problem with the solution to either reseat/replace the RAM.

The info he had did not show it to be the mobo.

Hope this will be of help.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wonder if cleaning the sticks might help as a first step, if that's the case ?


----------



## yozas (May 23, 2012)

Tomken15 said:


> This is Code 28 WindowsAnswers.net - How to Fix Code 28 Error
> 
> Removing/replacing the CMOS battery should reset the ROM, that's why I suggested it.
> 
> ...


Seriously man, do you have any idea what is a BIOS POST error code? You are talking about some windows error codes that do not have anything in common with these and are misguiding. Not to mention that the guy can't even start the PC booting.


----------

